# Carbon Mast "Topper" for Integrated Seat Post



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm looking for something lighter than the Ritchey Seat Post Mast (34.9) presently on my bike. I thought there was a carbon one somewhere out there. Any suggestions? Who's got the lightest? Anyone have one?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

timbuktu said:


> I'm looking for something lighter than the Ritchey Seat Post Mast (34.9) presently on my bike. I thought there was a carbon one somewhere out there. Any suggestions? Who's got the lightest? Anyone have one?


http://mcfk.de/ISP.html

If you need help with the german language let me know!

bye
nino


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the lead, Nino. Do you have this mast on any of your bikes? Stable for off road?


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Any info on that seatpost clamp Nino?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

timbuktu said:


> Thanks for the lead, Nino. Do you have this mast on any of your bikes? Stable for off road?


Nonono - i would not buy a bike that has a integrated seatmast ! That's one thing you have to avoid as it has absolutely NO advantages over a standard seatpost. It is heavier, less comfortable, offers no possible adjustement, can't be transportet etcetc...

But sure this is stable!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

DavidR1 said:


> Any info on that seatpost clamp Nino?


The clamp is from the same manufacturer.


----------

